# Impact of tannins on BGA?



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I was reading up on the preparation of driftwood which led to some reading on tannins...

Tannins are supposed to be a plant defense mechanism against pathogens, herbivores and hostile environmental conditions, according to http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/toxicagents/tannin/toxic_effects.html.

The text also says that tannins can be toxic to microorganisms including certain bacteria.

So would a tank with driftwood that was leaching some tannins have less of a possibility of getting algae, especially BGA, than a tank with no tannins?

Anyone experimented with this or heard anything about it already?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I've seen large sheets of the BGA that grows in our tanks in natural blackwater pools.

I suppose if you add tannins at a high enough concentration into test wells, many things will kill or inhibit algae/BGA.

The only thing I see is pea yellow water and no significant impact on any algae.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I tried to see if tannins would kill bga a while back in a breeding tank. Absolutely no effect.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, that answers that question! ;-) 

Thanks.


----------

